# A Mandarin ,Cantonese and English speaking nanny/babysitter



## leena666 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello ,I am a girl who came from Hong Kong. I studied in Adelaide and have relocated to Darwin with my partner recently .I am a qualified veterianry nurse as well as I love babies and kids, also enjoy taking care of others, that's the reason I would like to be a nanny or babysitter. I can help for housework like clean up ,prepare meal, take care of your pets or other else as well.

I can read, write and speak fluent Mandarin ,Cantonese and English.I have First Aid certificate and Grade 8 piano. Please leave me a message if you need help.


----------

